# Removal of Polyps-Colonoscopy



## bethh05 (Jan 24, 2008)

If the Op note states that a polyp was removed via hot biopsy forceps during a colonoscopy, and the Path report Dx states: "Colonic Mucosa with Focal Hyperplastic changes", and no other payable dx are dictated what Dx would be used?


----------



## cconroycpch (Jan 24, 2008)

I would use the 211.3 for the colon polyp.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would use 211.3, also.


----------



## robin1019 (Feb 25, 2008)

I Would Use 211.3 Also


----------



## k-jag (Feb 26, 2008)

I would also use 211.3 (or possibly 211.4 depending on where the polyp was located).  

If Medicare is the primary payer, you might want to check out their _MedLearn matters_ page.  They have coding instructions and clarifications that are very helpful, especially pertaining to screening vs diagnostic colonoscopy.


----------

